# Chicken Wire Body step by step



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

*Joining the parts together*

It depends on how you are using the prop...in this how to my prop was kneeling and moving and didn't need the support of a whole PVC frame but the ideal is the same with or without a PVC frame.

a. connect the arms to the torso two way
1. with tie backs
2. chicken wire to chicken wire. 


















b if using a PVC frame do the same for the legs by sliding it over the PVC and connecting to bottom of torso (sorry no picture but will take one when I make another). If not using a frame I usually dress the legs then connect


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the great tutorial. Looks pretty straight forward. Especially the legs made out of the two pieces if bending. I made a couple props last year but didn't try the chicken wire body part. I just used a pvc frame. Things were dark and them being annorexic did not matter to me.


----------



## taco83 (Apr 19, 2012)

I never fault of that idea


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! I appreciate your taking the time to share this ~ I made two props with pvc bodies and they are looking rather thin. LOL I'm going to beef them up with the chicken wire tomorrow!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Madmax, your guy looks fantastic and the tut is great. I just picture myself all wrapped up in chicken wire and no one to hear my cries for help! Lol.


----------

